# Help, Boot loop!



## tanviper (Aug 1, 2012)

My phone was working fine the other day. My wife called ( could THAT be the problem!!??? LOL) and when I picked up the phone, and answered the call, it shut off. I restarted it, and it started to boot loop. after pulling the battery, and restarting it a few times, it seemed to work fine for the rest of the day. As I normally do, that night, I plugged it in and went to bed. The next morning, I got my phone and noticed it was off. When I turned it on, it started the boot loop again, but this time, hasn't stopped.

Looking up the issue online, I noticed a few people recommend reformatting the SD card and try again. I did that after backing up my photos, but it still didn't work.

I pulled out the SD card and SIM card, and it still boot loops.

I then download a new ROM and Radio for it, placed them on the SD card, and rebooted into Hboot. Hboot asked if I wanted to update, and I said yes. it loads both of the files, and after a minute or two, it tells me it's successfully loaded both files and wants to reboot.

I press <power> to reboot, and it goes right back into boot loop.

**update**

I just took the SD card out of my phone, and put it into a card reader. I notice besides the two ZIP files I put on there (ROM and RADIO), there aren't any files on the card. Is that right? I know I formatted the card, so I would expect no files on it after that, but I booted into hboot, and it loaded the two ZIP files. Shouldn't there be something after that?

At this point, I'm fresh out of ideas. Anyone have anything else suggestions?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

First thing I would try is loading a stock rooted ruu on it and see if it bootloops after that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> First thing I would try is loading a stock rooted ruu on it and see if it bootloops after that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Notice the term "ruu". A ROM zip won't flash in hboot. You need to put a ruu on your SD card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## willis936 (Jul 25, 2012)

Your rom install is fried. Nothing to cry about, easily fixable. You can't boot into recovery of you have a radio in the root directory of your sd card. Delete your radio image from there (PG05IMG.zip), get into hboot, boot recovery, wipe cache/data/system, flash your favorite rom, enjoy the fresh start.


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

willis936 said:


> Your rom install is fried. Nothing to cry about, easily fixable. You can't boot into recovery of you have a radio in the root directory of your sd card. Delete your radio image from there (PG05IMG.zip), get into hboot, boot recovery, wipe cache/data/system, flash your favorite rom, enjoy the fresh start.


what if you cannot get into recovery? is there a way to get a recovery to flash thru hboot? i can also get into ruu menu but cannot seem to find info on how to use that.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If you take those pg05img off the root of your sd card it should boot in to recovery. Just take the file out. Then boot in to your bootloader by pressing vol down and powerbutton. Once in hboot it will look for any pg05img files and when it finds none you can press vol down and.highlight recovery and.then press your power button. Then it will boot in to recovery.

If you have nothing on your sd card put a Rom on there so you can flash a new build. If not you will go through that again lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> If you take those pg05img off the root of your sd card it should boot in to recovery. Just take the file out. Then boot in to your bootloader by pressing vol down and powerbutton. Once in hboot it will look for any pg05img files and when it finds none you can press vol down and.highlight recovery and.then press your power button. Then it will boot in to recovery.
> 
> If you have nothing on your sd card put a Rom on there so you can flash a new build. If not you will go through that again lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


i have no memory card in the phone. it still will not boot into recovery. i updated over the air and then eventually errored out to the boot loop and only can be booted in to hboot.


----------

